# Bf 110 video!



## beaupower32 (Sep 23, 2009)

A couple of 110 videos. Enjoy!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 23, 2009)

Ooh thanks!


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.
Will check them out.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice videos, but I would have thought the Luftwaffe could have put together better video's than these to show off their pilots and planes. It just seemed that these videos demonstrate how to not hit what your shooting at and how to overfly your target.

Still, the Me-110 is probably my favorite German plane. To me, it just looks like it should have been more capable than what it was, as well as the Me-210 and 410.


----------



## marinf17 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank You !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks BP!


----------



## gwalch (Sep 24, 2009)

Good stuff... thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2009)

Excellent BP! If I ever win the lottery I'm having a replica built!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 25, 2009)

Im glad you all like it. I hear ya viking, I might do the same thing. Probably make it a G-4 as thats the one i like the most.


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing,


----------

